# YouCuber argument thread



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

Before you tell me "Hexacuber, all YouCubers are good in their own way!", let me point out that this thread is hopefully going to be mostly talking about which YouCubers are best for which subject. For example: we could argue about who has the best unboxing videos, who has the best tutorials/tips for Roux, best BLD channel, etc

have fun ig

Cube Master has the best squan videos. Change my mind

Also J Perm is seriously overrated


edit: Please no self promotion.


----------



## the dnf master (Nov 30, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Also J Perm is seriously overrated


How is jperm overrated? He makes some of the best tutorials for cubing. He is one of my favorites along with z3cubing, cubing encoded, and cubing encoded.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 30, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> cubing encoded


wait what
how?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Nov 30, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> How is jperm overrated? He makes some of the best tutorials for cubing. He is one of my favorites along with z3cubing, cubing encoded, and cubing encoded.


lol cubing encoded is the worst


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Also J Perm is seriously overrated



Ew

Jperm is by far the best channel for tutorials. I don't watch "entertainment cubing videos", cause that's what the whole rest of YouTube is for


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> lol cubing encoded is the worst



Now finally we agree.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I don't watch "entertainment cubing videos"


At least 3/4 of J Perm's videos are entertainment videos
Also there are far better sources for cubing tutorials/tips.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> At least 3/4 of J Perm's videos are entertainment videos
> Also there are far better sources for cubing tutorials/tips.



You have started a war imao


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> At least 3/4 of J Perm's videos are entertainment videos
> Also there are far better sources for cubing tutorials/tips.


no it isnt. He has great tips and tutorials.


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 1, 2020)

Lemme go get my popcorn while I follow this thread.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

cyoubx said:


> Lemme go get my popcorn while I follow this thread.


lol your good too dont worry about it.


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 1, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> lol your good too dont worry about it.



...My join date is more than 10 years earlier than you :O. The nostalgia just rushed in.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 1, 2020)

cyoubx said:


> ...My join date is more than 10 years earlier than you :O. The nostalgia just rushed in.


oh my god its cyoubx 


debate over the best youcuber is here


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

cyoubx said:


> ...My join date is more than 10 years earlier than you :O. The nostalgia just rushed in.


Noice the day of your join date has the same digits but switched. Lol


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

To clarify, I don't hate J Perm. I this he's pretty ok, but he is seriously overrated. Basically every cuber is basically obsessed with him. I mean, he's not THAT good. And because of J Perm's fame, other channels receive less attention.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> To clarify, I don't hate J Perm. I this he's pretty ok, but he is seriously overrated. Basically every cuber is basically obsessed with him. I mean, he's not THAT good. And because of J Perm's fame, other channels receive less attention.


Wdym a lot of people like CubeHead (and others.) But I guess I kinda agree with you about the obsession.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> he's not THAT good.



How is he "not that good"????

His fame and obsession was earned from his quality videos.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

Scollier said:


> How is he "not that good"????


He's not good enough to be obsessed over and simped


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

Also I suggest @hexacuber chwnge the thread title to “you Cuber” debate thread.
Just sayin


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> He's not good enough to be obsessed over and simped



So whom do _you _think would be good enough to be obsessed over. Just curious.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> He's not good enough to be obsessed over and simped


What is your definition of “good”
How good does ones videos have to be!?!?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

Scollier said:


> So whom do _you _think would be good enough to be obsessed over. Just curious.


No one! Obsessing over one specific channel is bad for other channels, and so I don't support the idea.



> His fame and obsession was earned from his quality videos.



He didn't get famous just because of his quality, he also got really lucky. Other channels of equal (or greater) quality usually don't receive as much attention for a reason. Examples: Cube Master and Cyoubx have amazing quality videos greater than J Perm's imo and yet they have far less subs


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> No one! Obsessing over one specific channel is bad for other channels, and so I don't support the idea.



So you are saying you would rather have the fame spread out through other channels. I guess that's fair. But currently reality is supporting Jperm : P


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

cyoubx said:


> Lemme go get my popcorn while I follow this thread.



*cough cough* uh, I mean, um, *cough* cyobux is good too


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> He didn't get famous just because of his quality, he also got really lucky. Other channels of equal (or greater) quality usually don't receive as much attention for a reason. Examples: Cube Master and Cyoubx have amazing quality videos greater than J Perm's imo and yet they have far less subs


so yea people like him, no problem! Also the other channels stillget attention wdym


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *cough cough* uh, I mean, um, *cough* cyobux is good too


yes ofc he's one of the best modding channels besides z3



Nir1213 said:


> so yea people like him, no problem! Also the other channels stillget attention wdym


They get far less attention. Cube Master doesn't even have 5k subs


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 1, 2020)

Well hexacuber, how do you consider Jperm's vids to be inferior to other yt channels?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Well hexacuber, how do you consider Jperm's vids to be inferior to other yt channels?


how do you consider Jperm's vids to be superior to other yt channels?


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> how do you consider Jperm's vids to be superior to other yt channels?


I never said they were superior, I said they were really good.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ew
> 
> Jperm is by far the best channel for tutorials. I don't watch "entertainment cubing videos", cause that's what the whole rest of YouTube is for


I agree with you Jperm is not that kind of guy and makes more tutorials


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

speedsolvingforums > @cyoubx friends because facebook sux

Also cube solve hero is entertaining but that's pretty much it. He breaks down cubes but doesn't say anything interesting about the pieces or the cube performance. Though 3x3s are so similar these days maybe the little shape change doesn't actually matter.

Cubing Encoded is literally a reaction channel which is good if I guess if you're into reaction videos.

Tony Fisher and Cubing Historian videos make me feel like I'm in 2010 youtube. Which is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 1, 2020)

J Perm deserves the subs and attention he gets. I'm sorry if some people aren't willing to see that. Also, it's not like people who subscribe to J Perm aren't allowed to sub to other channels.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> Also cube solve hero is entertaining but that's pretty much it. He breaks down cubes but doesn't say anything interesting about the pieces or the cube performance. Though 3x3s are so similar these days maybe the little shape change doesn't actually matter.
> 
> Cubing Encoded is literally a reaction channel which is good if I guess if you're into reaction videos.
> 
> Tony Fisher and Cubing Historian videos make me feel like I'm in 2010 youtube. Which is not necessarily a bad thing.


I agree with all your statements, but cubesolvehero is pretty funny in some videos. His 10 things you didn't know about jperm and scr were really funny, and his joke videos are good. But it is true that he does R2 L2 on a cube and says "Amazing, Best cube I ever felt."


----------



## PikaCanCube (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm not too sure in saying this, but many YouCubers miss out the aspect of news to the community. TheCubicle, or SpeedCubeShop, are the best in reporting new hardware and puzzles, but never have I seen some YouCubers to give out news about any new WCA regs. Yes, Jperm is one of the best go to places for tutorials in my opinion, however, when it comes to just entertainment cubing videos, I think I prefer Tingman for this. As for unboxing, JRCuber kinda lost his charm for me, and I think I would stick to cubing shop channels for those.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 1, 2020)

PikaCanCube said:


> I'm not too sure in saying this, but many YouCubers miss out the aspect of news to the community. TheCubicle, or SpeedCubeShop, are the best in reporting new hardware and puzzles, but never have I seen some YouCubers to give out news about any new WCA regs. Yes, Jperm is one of the best go to places for tutorials in my opinion, however, when it comes to just entertainment cubing videos, I think I prefer Tingman for this. As for unboxing, JRCuber kinda lost his charm for me, and I think I would stick to cubing shop channels for those.


some replies:
1. speedcubeshop drags on a little bit in new cube videos, and the cubicle is much more time-efficient. I would prefer some other unboxing than a scs new cube video.
2. cubemaster does vids on news I think, and I also made one about the 11 m pro and qiyi 6x6. 
3. Tingman is overrated IMO, for entertainment, there are other better channels
4. I agree about jr


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I agree with all your statements, but cubesolvehero is pretty funny in some videos. His 10 things you didn't know about jperm and scr were really funny, and his joke videos are good. But it is true that he does R2 L2 on a cube and says "Amazing, Best cube I ever felt."


I don't think they're _that_ funny

Z3Cubing does good April Fool's videos and his video ideas are actually very creative. The ones on the world's lightest and world's heaviest cubes are very entertaining.



PikaCanCube said:


> I'm not too sure in saying this, but many YouCubers miss out the aspect of news to the community. TheCubicle, or SpeedCubeShop, are the best in reporting new hardware and puzzles, but never have I seen some YouCubers to give out news about any new WCA regs. Yes, Jperm is one of the best go to places for tutorials in my opinion, however, when it comes to just entertainment cubing videos, I think I prefer Tingman for this. As for unboxing, JRCuber kinda lost his charm for me, and I think I would stick to cubing shop channels for those.



SCR did news and CBC (back when he posted videos) experimented with some news segments.

I still like JR Cuber because I think his videos are very well put together (kinda like Marques Brownlee style) and he and CBC were the ones that got me back into cubing in 2018.

I watch a lot of cube reviews because I like to see people's thoughts on hardware. And it's entertainment for me.
I'm slow but I love buying and trying out different puzzles.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 1, 2020)

My 2 favorite cubing YouTube channels are Cyoubx and Cubehead. Cubehead's videos are hilarious and I really enjoy seeing Cyoubx's projects.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> He didn't get famous just because of his quality, he also got really lucky.


Getting lucky isn't a crime!

------

I don't really bother watching much of cubing videos these days aside from a small number of channels, because most of it is honestly kind of boring? (This thread gave me a few channels to look into, though. Might check those out sometime.)

J Perm is legitimately knowledgeable about many aspects of cubing and he _shows_ this. It's also worth pointing out that he's still actively speedcubing and he occasionally redoes old videos to incorporate new meta; it's not a "dead" resource like the CubeSkills channel or many other old tutorials.

Lai S Cube has interesting in-depth reviews on big cubes, with a focus on their mechanisms. Unfortunately, his video quality is… kind of awful, in contrast to his otherwise decent production quality.

Cube shops / people who primarily do reviews: mostly lost interest in these post-COVID since I haven't really bought much of anything. Reviews of just-released products are often biased, and if I'm not even going to buy it soon, I might as well just wait to see if the product catches on in the community.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 1, 2020)

J perm is the best. No doubts about that yo, U' L2 F U' M U' M' U2 F' L2 U .


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 1, 2020)

My two favorite channels are JPerm and Lazermonkey. I've been watching both of them since I started and JPerm taught me how to solve the cube anyway


----------



## Eastrod (Dec 1, 2020)

I think JPerm has earned his credibility and part of that credibility is the subs/views. As a new cuber, that is what I was looking for in a tutorial because I knew nothing about cubing and wanted to learn from someone I could trust to teach me the best methods. You see a guy with a lot of subs and a good reputation and that’s where you gravitate. 

Now that I have gone down the cubing rabbit hole, I have subbed to quite a few cubing channels - Tingman and Cubehead are entertaining and I watched a bunch of Phil and Cyoubx’s videos after seeing them on Tingman’s charity stream.

One thing I really like about the youCuber community is that the content creators are typically all good friends, give shoutouts or collaborate so it is easy to find more channels to watch!


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> some replies:
> 1. speedcubeshop drags on a little bit in new cube videos, and the cubicle is much more time-efficient. I would prefer some other unboxing than a scs new cube video.
> 2. cubemaster does vids on news I think, and I also made one about the 11 m pro and qiyi 6x6.
> 3. Tingman is overrated IMO, for entertainment, there are other better channels
> 4. I agree about jr




you forgot the last reply...


welcome to the community!
yes he is a new member


Eastrod said:


> I think JPerm has earned his credibility and part of that credibility is the subs/views. As a new cuber, that is what I was looking for in a tutorial because I knew nothing about cubing and wanted to learn from someone I could trust to teach me the best methods. You see a guy with a lot of subs and a good reputation and that’s where you gravitate.
> 
> Now that I have gone down the cubing rabbit hole, I have subbed to quite a few cubing channels - Tingman and Cubehead are entertaining and I watched a bunch of Phil and Cyoubx’s videos after seeing them on Tingman’s charity stream.
> 
> One thing I really like about the youCuber community is that the content creators are typically all good friends, give shoutouts or collaborate so it is easy to find more channels to watch!


you too


----------



## Eastrod (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks Nir1213! That was my first post on the forum. been cubing for a couple years off and on but recently started to get hooked and starting to get more involved.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

Eastrod said:


> Thanks Nir1213! That was my first post on the forum. been cubing for a couple years off and on but recently started to get hooked and starting to get more involved.


hope you dont quit!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 1, 2020)

i guess this thread turned into J Perm simps vs actual fair cubers who give others channels a chance

I think Brian Sun is one of the best sources for advanced F2L algs and "OO" last layer algs


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> i guess this thread turned into J Perm simps vs actual fair cubers who give others channels a chance



That's both a strawman and a personal attack fallacy. Impressive to be so illogically persuasive, while simultaneously shifting blame and whining about how everyone's wrong.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> i guess this thread turned into J Perm simps vs actual fair cubers who give others channels a chance


Well people like his channel cause his vids are good


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> i guess this thread turned into J Perm simps vs actual fair cubers who give others channels a chance


I like JPerm because he usually never tells me to subscribe

I have been seeing a trend in his videos though, in some vids he says "Subscribe for more"


----------



## ZB2op (Dec 1, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Also J Perm is seriously overrated


Jperm is the best.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I like JPerm because he usually never tells me to subscribe
> 
> I have been seeing a trend in his videos though, in some vids he says "Subscribe for more"



Yeah it does get obnoxious hearing youtubers saying subscribe all the time *ahem Cubing Encoded*


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Yeah it does get obnoxious hearing youtubers saying subscribe all the time *ahem Cubing Encoded*



Imo Cubing Encoded's style has just gotten really old and annoying. He's playing to the clickbait-y and younger kid side of YouTube, which for me gets old quick. I've never liked YouTubers like that.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 1, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Yeah it does get obnoxious hearing youtubers saying subscribe all the time *ahem Cubing Encoded*


I just skip the first 20 seconds of his vids, and now it's just my reflex.


----------



## Scollier (Dec 1, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I just skip the first 20 seconds of his vids, and now it's just my reflex.



lol I do the same thing


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I just skip the first 20 seconds of his vids, and now it's just my reflex.


At this point I don't even watch his vids because I know the thumbnail is a lie. One time the thumbnail was "Why I never learned full OLL" and I was like yoyo, Ima watch this. Then it was a reaction vid with like 5 seconds of it about what it said it was


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> At this point I don't even watch his vids because I know the thumbnail is a lie. One time the thumbnail was "Why I never learned full OLL" and I was like yoyo, Ima watch this. Then it was a reaction vid with like 5 seconds of it about what it said it was



Yeah it'll be like "I solved an examinx!!!!!!!!!!!!! *arrow* *arrow* *suprised face* *crazy background*" and then he'll be looking at reddit where one video is some random person solving an examinx


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> I just skip the first 20 seconds of his vids, and now it's just my reflex.


Cube Solve Hero is annoying with that too. Well I guess his channel did grow quickly so it worked.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> Cube Solve Hero is annoying with that too. Well I guess his channel did grow quickly so it worked.


Yeah, I don't know how much potential his channel really has, since his platform is basically serious, high level reviews, but he isn't all that good at reviewing cubes(and he does fun edits)


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Yeah, I don't know how much potential his channel really has, since his platform is basically serious, high level reviews, but he isn't all that good at reviewing cubes(and he does fun edits)


I thought his target audience was solely entertainment videos


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yeah it'll be like "I solved an examinx!!!!!!!!!!!!! *arrow* *arrow* *suprised face* *crazy background*" and then he'll be looking at reddit where one video is some random person solving an examinx





DNF_Cuber said:


> At this point I don't even watch his vids because I know the thumbnail is a lie. One time the thumbnail was "Why I never learned full OLL" and I was like yoyo, Ima watch this. Then it was a reaction vid with like 5 seconds of it about what it said it was




lost in words? I believe the word you are looking for is "Clickbait".



ProStar said:


> Imo Cubing Encoded's style has just gotten really old and annoying. He's playing to the clickbait-y and younger kid side of YouTube, which for me gets old quick. I've never liked YouTubers like that.


ikr i wish he changed at least a bit.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> lost in words? I believe the word you are looking for is "Clickbait".


I was just giving a specific example of his clickbait


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 1, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> lost in words? I believe the word you are looking for is "Clickbait".
> 
> 
> ikr i wish he changed at least a bit.


He has stooped to an all-time low, he literally takes a video of him browsing reddit.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 1, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> He has stooped to an all-time low, he literally takes a video of him browsing reddit.


yikes.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 1, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I was just giving a specific example of his clickbait


When I first saw it, I actually thought he would solely dedicate the video to that topic, but nope he just mentions it. Same can said for basically his other Reddit vids.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 1, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> When I first saw it, I actually thought he would solely dedicate the video to that topic, but nope he just mentions it. Same can said for basically his other Reddit vids.


yes, and it wouldn't really be hard to make a similar length video on that topic, and it would be really informative.


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

fun fact: I recently stumbled upon one of lazermonkey's old videos


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 1, 2020)

qwr said:


> fun fact: I recently stumbled upon one of lazermonkey's old videos


Was that by moyu


----------



## qwr (Dec 1, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Was that by moyu


no it's called the WITtwo. It was by Witeden who also made old type C 3x3s that were competitive at the time like the witlong and wityou. However unlike those cubes, I still think the wittwo v1 is a very good cube though no one uses it competitively nowadays.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

qwr said:


> fun fact: I recently stumbled upon one of lazermonkey's old videos


"Tekkit and other gaming stuff"
I played tekkit back in the day. Granted I couldn't figure any of the buildcraft or industrialcraft stuff, but it was still fun watching the yogscast seires.

That monkey also looked more like a chihuahua than a monkey but I wouldn't've done much better anyway


----------



## qwr (Dec 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> "Tekkit and other gaming stuff"
> I played tekkit back in the day. Granted I couldn't figure any of the buildcraft or industrialcraft stuff, but it was still fun watching the yogscast seires.
> 
> That monkey also looked more like a chihuahua than a monkey but I wouldn't've done much better anyway



I still play modded minecraft now and then. Very fun setting up automated quarries and automated tree farms.

This is the current logo (transparent background with white text)


----------



## Spacey10 (Dec 2, 2020)

I really like Z3 Cubing because he got me I to cubing, and he put really effort into his videos, such as for his lightest and heaviest cubes, he must have spent a good 3 hours, and for the heaviest one, he spent a 100 dollars for titanium (edit: meant tungsten).
CubeHead is known for his humor (no it's actually all because of pablo) and his nice challenges.
Cubing Encoded is known for his absolutely crap videos and excels in clickbait. I would be surprised if he starts uploading videos of him browsing Facebook.
J Perm is neat. He is really good for starter cubers up to about people who average 10s. If you are between that range, his videos are really good. He has a lot of experience, so he can make good assumptions about cubes.
SCR is the underrated one here. His videos may be short and not the absolute best, but he is very quick to release new cube reviews. Also, his websites algs are absolutely trash.
Cyobux's videos are really creative and unique. Almost nowhere on the internet would you see a dude solving a Rubik's cube by singing.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 2, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I really like Z3 Cubing because he got me I to cubing, and he put really effort into his videos, such as for his lightest and heaviest cubes, he must have spent a good 3 hours, and for the heaviest one, he spent a 100 dollars for titanium.
> CubeHead is known for his humor (no it's actually all because of pablo) and his nice challenges.
> Cubing Encoded is known for his absolutely crap videos and excels in clickbait. I would be surprised if he starts uploading videos of him browsing Facebook.
> J Perm is neat. He is really good for starter cubers up to about people who average 10s. If you are between that range, his videos are really good. He has a lot of experience, so he can make good assumptions about cubes.
> ...


I agree with you on pretty much everything except SCR. He does quickly release new cube reviews but they usually are extremely uninformative and boring to watch.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I really like Z3 Cubing because he got me I to cubing, and he put really effort into his videos, such as for his lightest and heaviest cubes, he must have spent a good 3 hours, and for the heaviest one, he spent a 100 dollars for *titanium.*
> CubeHead is known for his humor (no it's actually all because of pablo) and his nice challenges.
> Cubing Encoded is known for his absolutely crap videos and excels in clickbait. I would be surprised if he starts uploading videos of him browsing Facebook.
> J Perm is neat. He is really good for starter cubers up to about people who average 10s. If you are between that range, his videos are really good. He has a lot of experience, so he can make good assumptions about cubes.
> ...


Z3 bought tungsten, titanium is a fairly light metal


----------



## Spacey10 (Dec 2, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Z3 bought tungsten, titanium is a fairly light metal


Oh yeah, I was confused when writing it, thanks.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

I would say Z3 puts the most effort into his vids.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 2, 2020)

qwr said:


> I still play modded minecraft now and then. Very fun setting up automated quarries and automated tree farms.


I also play modded sometimes when I'm in the mood. My computer absolutely sucks though so outside of crash landing and a few barebones skyblock packs I can't play mutch else.


----------



## qwr (Dec 2, 2020)

I think Cubehead is a little clickbaity but he undeniably has a unique style which is more vlog like and story telling engaging than other channels, which do say a review or tutorial and that's it. He lets his personality shine and I think viewers feel like they know him better personally. Scalpel had a rant about the Cubicle sponsoring him at only 300 subs but I think it was the right choice.


----------



## 0r1 (Dec 2, 2020)

I personally prefer the more cube theory side of things eg: Shadow Slice, Chris Tran, Etc. My favorite in that category is probably Cube Roll (Cary K H's cubing channel).


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 2, 2020)

0r1 said:


> I personally prefer the more cube theory side of things eg: Shadow Slice, Chris Tran, Etc. My favorite in that category is probably Cube Roll (Cary K H's cubing channel).


Yeah me too, but I can't find many videos about it. The only cube theory I watch are those by jperm


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

@hexacuber can u make a poll on which is the best youcuber, add all the youcubers you can think of then. Then it will be a REAL debate.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 2, 2020)

tell me if i missed anyone for the poll


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 2, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> tell me if i missed anyone for the poll


Thecubicle, scs, dailypuzzles, tnl

phil yu, cubologist


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> cubologist


Cubeologist is kinda dead


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 2, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Cubeologist is kinda dead


He works for thecubicle now, right? He's damian


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 2, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> He works for thecubicle now, right? He's damian


well yeah but his YT is dead


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 2, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> well yeah but his YT is dead


press f to pay respect to Cubeologist. Loved his feliks zemdegs video, made me feel like i could become like him some day..


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 3, 2020)

I think KADTheCuber is one of the most underrated channels, i think he has < 1k subs despite his content being super high quality

edit: his only problem is that he smacks his lips too much xD


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 3, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> his only problem is that he smacks his lips too much xD


that will stop you from going far


----------



## Scollier (Dec 3, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> tell me if i missed anyone for the poll



You missed NathanWilson


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 4, 2020)

lol @cyoubx voted for himself


----------



## qwr (Dec 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> lol @cyoubx voted for himself


appreciate the honesty


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

SCS has the most boring reviews ever, ngl


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> SCS has the most boring reviews ever, ngl


not boring, but they seem longer than other reviews and its not to the point.


----------



## qwr (Dec 4, 2020)

This is a nitpick but Cameron at SCS always sounds like he has a garbage mic and the video colors are glitchy in some older videos.
I think it's fixed in recent videos, but I definitely agree TC videos are more to the point and well put together (probably thanks to Chris Olsen)


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> lol @cyoubx voted for himself



Not sure why that's surprising? I feel like most people probably value themselves more than others, no?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Dec 4, 2020)

Personally, my favorite youcubers are Cubicle, CubeHead, and Cube Master, with honorable mentions to Brodythecuber, TNL Cubing, and Cyoubx (but sadly I could only vote 3 people). I like to watch the Cubicle for information on new puzzles (I think their everyone solves is super helpful because you get to see what different people with different turning styles think about a cube).
I like CubeHead because of his funny and entertaining videos.
I like Cube Master because his videos were super important for me in my square-1 journey. Without his videos on Advanced Cubeshape, CSP, and intuitive EP, I don't think I would be as fast as I am now.

Tbh I used to like Jperm when he had around 20-40k subs and his videos were primarily useful tutorials, but now I don't really care to watch his videos


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> He's not good enough to be obsessed over and simped



the sheer quantity of new cubers and all cubers improving and learning new things from his videos really does make him fairly-rated..



hexacuber said:


> i guess this thread turned into J Perm simps vs actual fair cubers who give others channels a chance
> 
> I think Brian Sun is one of the best sources for advanced F2L algs and "OO" last layer algs



i mean you did ask for it by putting an unpopular opinion in the opening of the thread

if we are simps for appreciating someone important in the community who really deserves everything he has, then sure!

but like many have pointed out, youtube is a free platform that you can subscribe to and watch as many people as you like... he isnt stealing anyone's attention, but rather - possibly - allowing more attention by getting new cubers hooked with his tutorials... 

new debate: tingman is the most wholesome, inviting youcuber!


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> the sheer quantity of new cubers and all cubers improving and learning new things from his videos really does make him fairly-rated..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TNL, supporting Tingman? 2020 is seriously messed up


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 4, 2020)

How am I the only one who voted Nathan Wilson!?!?!?!?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> How am I the only one who voted Nathan Wilson!?!?!?!?


His videos delve too deep into modding for me to understand. I guess most people feel this way too.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

i like how CE has 0 votes


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> i like how CE has 0 votes


His vids are ok, but since there are only 3 votes, I had to give them to other youtubers


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> His vids are ok, but since there are only 3 votes, I had to give them to other youtubers


CE deserves negative votes


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> CE deserves negative votes


hes kind of clickbaity, but hes not as bad as cubeastic. Cubastic is some russain guy that thinks hes the best cuber that ever existed.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> hes kind of clickbaity, but hes not as bad as cubeastic. Cubastic is some russain guy that thinks hes the best cuber that ever existed.


cubastic is arguably the most undeserving of his subs


----------



## Scollier (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> cubastic is arguably the most undeserving of his subs



NGL, and I'm kinda ashamed, but I actually first learned how to solve the Rubik's cube using Cubastic's vidoes


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> hes kind of clickbaity, but hes not as bad as cubeastic. Cubastic is some russain guy that thinks hes the best cuber that ever existed.


No one even watches cubastic that I know but he has over 500k subs somehow


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't really recognize any of these people. How times change. 
Seems like this thread has kind of turned into just bashing Youtube cubers that people don't like



hexacuber said:


> cubastic is arguably the most undeserving of his subs



What makes him undeserving? Because he doesn't make tutorials? Because he is not in the top 1% of speedsolvers? Because he doesn't make content you personally like? Taking a brief look at his videos, they seem relatively unique and well made.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

ender9994 said:


> I don't really recognize any of these people. How times change.
> Seems like this thread has kind of turned into just bashing Youtube cubers that people don't like
> 
> 
> ...


His content is very clickbaity


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> His content is very clickbaity


How


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

If this isn't clickbait, then I don't know what is


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 4, 2020)

ender9994 said:


> I don't really recognize any of these people. How times change.
> Seems like this thread has kind of turned into just bashing Youtube cubers that people don't like
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, hexacubber doesn't know what he's talking about. his videos are well made and are high-effort. The thumbnail is kind of clickbait, but the video is pretty good and the trick is nice. My favorite of his videos are the cheapest vs most expensive cubbe video. its pretty nice, and the thumbnail is clickbait. the video compares modern flagships, and the video is good to some point. not my favorite cuber but still you cant say that he is undeserving of his subbs


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I agree, hexacubber doesn't know what he's talking about. his videos are well made and are high-effort. The thumbnail is kind of clickbait, but the video is pretty good and the trick is nice. My favorite of his videos are the cheapest vs most expensive cubbe video. its pretty nice, and the thumbnail is clickbait. the video compares modern flagships, and the video is good to some point. not my favorite cuber but still you cant say that he is undeserving of his subbs


"kind of clickbait"? Even CE would cringe at how much clickbait is on this channel


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> "kind of clickbait"? Even CE would cringe at how much clickbait is on this channel


Well, CE has good clickbait bad vids, Cubastic has good clickbait goodish vids


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 4, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Well, CE has good clickbait bad vids, Cubastic has good clickbait goodish vids


ngl i find even CE's videos more entertaining than cubastic


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 4, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> ngl i find even CE's videos more entertaining than cubastic


we get your point, you hate cubastic. however, your opinion is not the opinion of others/


----------



## qwr (Dec 4, 2020)

Scollier said:


> NGL, and I'm kinda ashamed, but I actually first learned how to solve the Rubik's cube using Cubastic's vidoes


I learned from pogobat lol


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Time for another episode of "Nmile7300 stops the argument"



Honestly I had no idea this topic was so controversial.

Most of the people I've seen post here have super strong opinions, which honestly surprised me. There doesn't seem to be any middle ground, it's like "x channel is horrible, y channel is amazing, if you like x channel you are objectively wrong and a loser". I would even go as far as to say this thread has been more polarizing and controversial than all the method debates.

This is counterproductive in my eyes. It makes sense to debate methods, because some people might have never considered a method or a certain viewpoint. Since most people aren't going to switch methods, it's more about sharing your personal opinion and explaining your reasoning. *The discussion is the goal.* The debate can get heated, but overall as long as it doesn't turn into a name calling argument, method debates are productive. 

I can't say the same for this thread. Debating/arguing over which content creators are the best makes no sense because *the discussion is not the goal, and the conclusion is not the goal. *First I'll explain what I mean by "the conclusion is not the goal". Since this topic is much more opinion based than something like methods, it is unlikely many people will be convinced that the channel they like is trash and the channel they dislike is amazing. Everyone is going to have a different opinion, and we should respect that.

Next I'll explain what I mean by "the discussion is not the goal". What I mean is that this discussion is a pointless back and forth of name calling and insults. Having a logical discussion about which channels you prefer and why is fine. When you start attacking the content creator and their audience is where the problem arises. We have to remember that these content creators are real people who put a lot of work into what they do, believe it or not. And if someone enjoys a certain channel that others don't, it's not because they are an idiot, it's because they have a different opinion! In the end we are all trying to grow and get better: the content creators, their audience, and everyone in the cubing community. This discussion does nothing for that growth.


TLDR: Just stop already.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Spoiler: Time for another episode of "Nmile7300 stops the argument"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting that I should delete this thread?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Are you suggesting that I should delete this thread?


No I'm saying try to make it more of a thoughtful discussion rather than an insult party.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> No I'm saying try to make it more of a thoughtful discussion rather than an insult party.


Then how do you suggest to make this thread not full of "I LOVE J PERM"
Because variety would be nice.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 5, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> we get your point, you hate cubastic. however, your opinion is not the opinion of others/


This is a debate thread. It's supposed to be heated...


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Then how do you suggest to make this thread not full of "I LOVE J PERM"
> Because variety would be nice.


If people like J perm, then they have a reason why. Also I'm sure there would be more people posting here with a variety of opinions if they weren't afraid of being possibly attacked by someone for having that opinion.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Then how do you suggest to make this thread not full of "I LOVE J PERM"
> Because variety would be nice.



You're doing exactly what Nmile _doesn't_ want. You can say you think J Perm is overrated, and other can make counterpoints. But just going "J Perm sucks and if you like him or think he has the right amount of subs you're an idiot" is ridiculous and doesn't accomplish anything. You can say "I think J Perm has more subs than he deserves because x, y, z", but simply saying he's bad is unproductive.

On a side note, you kept saying earlier in this thread that J Perm having subs means other channels don't get attention. This is 100% invalid. In YouTube, it is perfectly possible to subscribe to J Perm, CubeHead, and whoever you want all at the same time. Just because PewDiePie has 100m+ subs doesn't mean that those 100m people can't subscribe to someone else.



MJS Cubing said:


> This is a debate thread. It's supposed to be heated...



There's a difference between an argument and a debate. According to the New American Oxford dictionary, a debate is:



> a formal discussion on a particular topic in a public meeting or legislative assembly, in which opposing arguments are put forward



Meanwhile, an argument is listed as



> an exchange of diverging or opposite views, typically a heated or angry one



Debates are meant to be respectful, formal(somewhat, this is the internet after all), and logically valid. Yes, a debate can get somewhat heated at times, but you must refrain from logical fallacies, invalid arguments, and personal attacks. If you simply make invalid accusations, wrong assumptions, unbacked statements, and irate attacks, then it's no longer a debate.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> There's a difference between an argument and a debate. According to the New American Oxford dictionary, a debate is:
> 
> a formal discussion on a particular topic in a public meeting or legislative assembly, in which opposing arguments are put forward
> 
> ...


Happy now? I changed the title


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Happy now? I changed the title


I think we wanted you to attempt to change the thread to match the title not change the title to match the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I think we wanted you to attempt to change the thread to match the title not change the title to match the thread.


If you don't like the thread you don't have to be in it 
You're always free to make your own


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Then how do you suggest to make this thread not full of "I LOVE J PERM"
> Because variety would be nice.


Bruh how many times have you seen everyone go like "I LOVE JPERM"?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 5, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Bruh how many times have you seen everyone go like "I LOVE JPERM"?


I LOVE JPERM


But seriously, I 100% agree with @Nmile7300 and @ProStar. This thread has just turned into a dumpster fire. Everybody likes different things about channels. Somebody might like CubeHead because he’s the funniest, or JPerm because he has the best tutorials, or JR Cuber because he does the best unboxings (I’m not saying any of these are true; I’m just giving examples). Let everybody have their own opinion and don’t ridicule them for it.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I LOVE JPERM
> 
> 
> But seriously, I 100% agree with @Nmile7300 and @ProStar. This thread has just turned into a dumpster fire. Everybody likes different things about channels. Somebody might like CubeHead because he’s the funniest, or JPerm because he has the best tutorials, or JR Cuber because he does the best unboxings (I’m not saying any of these are true; I’m just giving examples). Let everybody have their own opinion and don’t ridicule them for it.


Ok let us begin in a fresh start.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I LOVE JPERM
> 
> 
> But seriously, I 100% agree with @Nmile7300 and @ProStar. This thread has just turned into a dumpster fire. Everybody likes different things about channels. Somebody might like CubeHead because he’s the funniest, or JPerm because he has the best tutorials, or JR Cuber because he does the best unboxings (I’m not saying any of these are true; I’m just giving examples). Let everybody have their own opinion and don’t ridicule them for it.


If I "let everyone have their own opinion", what's the point of the thread? I thought it was a debate/argument/whatever thread. Are you trying to change the course of this thread completely?


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> If I "let everyone have their own opinion", what's the point of the thread? I thought it was a debate/argument/whatever thread. Are you trying to change the course of this thread completely?


Fine make a poll to see who wants to change the format and who doesn't.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Fine make a poll to see who wants to change the format and who doesn't.


Is that an order or a threat?


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Is that an order or a threat?


it is a suggestion


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> it is a suggestion


Thanks for the suggestion! I decline


----------



## Nmile7300 (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> If I "let everyone have their own opinion", what's the point of the thread? I thought it was a debate/argument/whatever thread. Are you trying to change the course of this thread completely?


The point is to discuss/debate/share viewpoints about people's favorite Youcubers logically and while still respecting other peoples' opinions. It's possible to disagree on something and even discuss why you disagree without being rude and toxic and forcing everyone to agree with your opinion. The point of the thread is for it to be a debate. It can still be a debate while respecting others' opinions, it isn't that hard.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 5, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> If I "let everyone have their own opinion", what's the point of the thread? I thought it was a debate/argument/whatever thread. Are you trying to change the course of this thread completely?


Just because you got into a stupid argument doesn’t mean that you have to take out your anger on me. Once again, I completely agree with Nmile’s most recent post.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Just because you got into a stupid argument doesn’t mean that you have to take out your anger on me. Once again, I completely agree with Nmile’s most recent post.


Yikes looks like you're getting angry too 
This thread is pretty toxic


----------



## qwr (Dec 5, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> No I'm saying try to make it more of a thoughtful discussion rather than an insult party.


those are the funniest tho


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Dec 5, 2020)

Why in the poll it says "gJayden Mcneill" I'm pretty sure it wasn't like that before.


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 5, 2020)

CubeHead is the best


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 5, 2020)

Yup


----------



## benthecuber (Dec 5, 2020)

Im not voting till BrodytheCuber is on there.

Wait nvm


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 5, 2020)

I am incredibly disappointed in the lack of votes for SpeedCubeReview (Am I seriously the only one?) and JR.
I mean, 3 votes for debatably the most influential youcuber of all time? You guys gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I am incredibly disappointed in the lack of votes for SpeedCubeReview (Am I seriously the only one?) and JR.
> I mean, 3 votes for debatably the most influential youcuber of all time? You guys gotta be kidding me.


I agree about JR. He's really good and deserves more votes. SCR is meh, not good enough to be in the top three of anyone's list.


----------



## qwr (Dec 5, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I am incredibly disappointed in the lack of votes for SpeedCubeReview (Am I seriously the only one?) and JR.
> I mean, 3 votes for debatably the most influential youcuber of all time? You guys gotta be kidding me.


in the early 2010s it was maybe CBC as the most influential youtuber? but JR has huge influence and I noticed a few videos have been selected by The Algorithm™ to be recommended a lot to non cubers.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 6, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> SCR is meh, not good enough to be in the top three of anyone's list.


He is far and away the best YouTuber that’s sponsored by SCS and it’s not even close


----------



## Spacey10 (Dec 6, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I am incredibly disappointed in the lack of votes for SpeedCubeReview (Am I seriously the only one?) and JR.
> I mean, 3 votes for debatably the most influential youcuber of all time? You guys gotta be kidding me.


I would, but I only have 3 votes. SCR is really good, but his websites algs are so garbage it looks like he picked the bad algs on purpose.


----------



## qwr (Dec 6, 2020)

SCR shows many puzzles but I don't think his videos are that exciting. They almost always have some technical or visual problem too. I think CBC is more interesting for older puzzles.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> but his websites algs are so garbage it looks like he picked the bad algs on purpose.


I had heard this and been annoyed but now that I looked at the website and saw an RUL nperm, an RFB a perm, and the old school RU uperm and its mirror, I agree that it is completely justified


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 6, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> RFB a perm


literally just do a rotation and wow an RUD aperm appears
RUD aperm - does that sound familiar?

Hating a Youtuber because he uses trash algs is just kinda wack imo


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> literally just do a rotation and wow an RUD aperm appears
> RUD aperm - does that sound familiar?
> 
> Hating a Youtuber because he uses trash algs is just kinda wack imo


I like SCR, I was just saying that I agreed that his site had bad algs


----------



## qwr (Dec 7, 2020)

like @fun at the joy said the RFB A perms are pretty much what everyone uses and I haven't seen any serious alternative become popular.
The RU U perms are easier on older cubes were slice turns are hard. They're still about as fast I think?


(Assuming this explanation is correct) This is one of J Perm's best videos. Very clear explanation of a tricky topic.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 7, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I had heard this and been annoyed but now that I looked at the website and saw an RUL nperm, an RFB a perm, and the old school RU uperm and its mirror, I agree that it is completely justified


I think that website is dead. It hasn't been updated in 3 years or so.

J Perm is #1 on my list. No question about it. (I should be thankful to him bc if I didn't get his 3x3 tutorial I wouldn't have been here)
Cubehead and Cube Master deserve more subs. Their content is great. 
Jay McNeill also deserves more subs.
Tingman is actually a very nice guy. #2 on my list. Deserves a mil subs
CE is boring
Brian Sun: Thanks to him I have decent fingertricks and how to do sledge/hedge from the back. #3 on my list. Definitely deserves more subs than 1K
@BrodytheCuber : I like him. Tied #3 on my list. I learnt a ton of OH stuff and F2L stuff from his vids. Ofc I learnt how to cube in class from him xD
Cubastic: Was a fan when I started cubing but lost interest. His videos are actually good but a bit clickbaity
other than that, I love watching Feliks, Tymon and SCR(occasionally)



PS: RU U perms are better.
PPS: Now please don't start an argument/debate on this


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 7, 2020)

I literally agree with everything u said


----------



## qwr (Dec 7, 2020)

I like @BrodytheCuber because he delves into the mental side of things which is probably as important as physical technique. I really appreciate his "get fast now or you never will" idea and his emphasis on fundamentals and effective practice. From my experience in playing instruments and playing rhythm games, good fundamentals and good _practice_ (consciously focusing on areas of improvement instead of just practicing the same things over and over) will enable you to improve quickly and get very far on those alone.


----------



## Josh_ (Dec 7, 2020)

CubeHead’s older videos are better than his newer ones in my opinion.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 9, 2020)

typical CE experience. False thumbnail, ad for some dumb thing, 5:05 says he doesn't work hard on his vids, and uploaded a reddit browse vid as the first video in 4 weeks


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 9, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> typical CE experience. False thumbnail, ad for some dumb thing, 5:05 says he doesn't work hard on his vids, and uploaded a reddit browse vid as the first video in 4 weeks


ikr, I was so excited by the new intro but it turned out to be an ad for the rubik's game on the switch (lol). and then he fired up r/cubers ;-;

Honestly CE is a joke


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> ikr, I was so excited by the new intro but it turned out to be an ad for the rubik's game on the switch (lol). and then he fired up r/cubers ;-;
> 
> Honestly CE is a joke


Lol I didn't watch it yet but based on your reactions I can't say I would be excited now.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 10, 2020)

OH my, his video intro was soo cringey


----------



## CFOP2020 (Dec 10, 2020)

Just gonna say this here, its illegal that derpy isn't on here

Derpy (imo) has consistently delivered with the funniest nats and worlds vlogs for 3 years now, and its one of those things where you can just turn them on and start cubing for hours upon hours.


----------



## jtslvrs (Dec 10, 2020)

kids, we have a war on our hands


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

I never watch cubing for entertainment, which is why my favorite YouCubers would be ones with good tutorials, hence me voting for JPerm & CUbeHead


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I never watch cubing for entertainment, which is why my favorite YouCubers would be ones with good tutorials, hence me voting for JPerm & CUbeHead


Both J Perm and Cube Head are mostly entertainment...


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> Both J Perm and Cube Head are mostly entertainment...



But imo they have the best tutorials


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> But imo they have the best tutorials


Yeah. Cubeskills as well


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Yeah. Cubeskills as well


isnt cubeskills a bit outdated?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> isnt cubeskills a bit outdated?


I guess, but it was still really helpful
but tbh methods never rlly change anyway


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Z3 is the only channel I watch for entertainment(and a few modding channels+Cyoubx)


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Z3 is the only channel I watch for entertainment(and a few modding channels+Cyoubx)


Yeah Z3 is really good. Shame he only uploads once a month though


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Yeah Z3 is really good. Shame he only uploads once a month though


He uploads weekly and lately even more


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> He uploads weekly and lately even more


Hmmm before he only used to do once a month


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Hmmm before he only used to do once a month


It’s been once a week for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It’s been once a week for as long as I can remember.


Yeah, you're right. Time was warped in lockdown

also, people are hating on CE, but he did what he had to do for his family, and tbh I really enjoyed his lockdown vids


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Yeah Z3 is really good. Shame he only uploads once a month though


Throughout December, he said he is uploading _twice_ a week


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> also, people are hating on CE, but he did what he had to do for his family, and tbh I really enjoyed his lockdown vids


I have heard he did it for his family, but no details. Explain?


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> also, people are hating on CE, but he did what he had to do for his family, and tbh I really enjoyed his lockdown vids


you can also support your family by making _quality_ cubing videos


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

J Perm's content is getting worse and worse


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> J Perm's content is getting worse and worse


I think he has run out of things to make tutorials on. If he tried side events his content would get better prob


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> J Perm's content is getting worse and worse


Yeah- he's going fast downhill. Thankfully we have amazing new ones like this guy to subscribe to



Spoiler






Spoiler



Shameless plug


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> J Perm's content is getting worse and worse


Come on! he has unboxed 2 irrelevant items in the last 2 vids! how could it get any worse!
Cubing encoded:Mwaahahahaha


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Come on! he has unboxed 2 irrelevant items in the last 2 vids! how could it get any worse!
> Cubing encoded:Mwaahahahaha


Jperm don't let me down pls


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> J Perm's content is getting worse and worse


To be honest I don't see what is bad about that video. It is just a different type of video from his usual tutorials.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> To be honest I don't see what is bad about that video. It is just a different type of video from his usual tutorials.


well yeah but he did the mbkhd or something unboxing right before this. I actually enjoyed his god's number vid a lot tho


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> J Perm's content is getting worse and worse



oh yeah I posted this a few weeks ago 

I still think it looks tacky like an Etsy project rather than beautiful


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> oh yeah I posted this a few weeks ago
> 
> I still think it looks tacky like an Etsy project rather than beautiful


yeah, it is expensive diamonds on a child's toy. that doesn't fit, it looks tacky


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> yeah, it is expensive diamonds on a child's toy. that doesn't fit, it looks tacky


I think a completely glass, or metal and glass, cube could look really cool. I don't like the little gems look though. It's hard to execute that well.
For example I have a transparent plastic yulong that I think looks better than this


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> I think a completely glass, or metal and glass, cube could look really cool. I don't like the little gems look though. It's hard to execute that well.
> For example I have a transparent plastic yulong that I think looks better than this


For example, the steel plated xs


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Come on! he has unboxed 2 irrelevant items in the last 2 vids! how could it get any worse!
> Cubing encoded:Mwaahahahaha


You mean you don't like MKBHD?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You mean you don't like MKBHD?


I like it ok, but I think the cube for it is useless


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> I still think it looks tacky like an Etsy project rather than beautiful



Even TheCubicle declined the request of selling this item since they thought it was unreasonable, which I agree with.


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Even TheCubicle declined the request of selling this item since they thought it was unreasonable, which I agree with.


they did? lol. maybe because it's a liability to transport.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have heard he did it for his family, but no details. Explain?


He posted a video where he basically said "Yeah, I know my videos are low quality and low effort but I have to post a lot to make money to help support my family."


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

@Tabe if CrazyBadCuber never comes back to youtube, my dying wish is that he enables comments and likes on all his old videos.
I've been watching his $5 and $10 cube series and I really liked the idea.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I have heard he did it for his family, but no details. Explain?


His dad's company was making less and less due to lockdown, so his channel brought a lot of his family's income over lockdown


----------



## Tabe (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> @Tabe if CrazyBadCuber never comes back to youtube, my dying wish is that he enables comments and likes on all his old videos.
> I've been watching his $5 and $10 cube series and I really liked the idea.


Oh man. The comment section on his videos used to be such a dumpster fire. That would be amazing.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> @Tabe if CrazyBadCuber never comes back to youtube, my dying wish is that he enables comments and likes on all his old videos.
> I've been watching his $5 and $10 cube series and I really liked the idea.


Yeah they were amazing!


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Oh man. The comment section on his videos used to be such a dumpster fire. That would be amazing.


really? on his more recent videos the comment section seems fine.


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 15, 2020)

I only watch Jperm, Cubehead and Kian(for his roux tutorials)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 15, 2020)

I dont understand this hate towards Cubing Encoded. If people don't like Kevin's content, then they're more than welcome to not watch it, and given the alternation of upper and lower case I'm assuming you're being sarcastic?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 15, 2020)

My favorite is CubeHead, I've been watching CubeHead since he had 600 subs.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I dont understand this hate towards Cubing Encoded. If people don't like Kevin's content, then they're more than welcome to not watch it, and given the alternation of upper and lower case I'm assuming you're being sarcastic?


I think it was copying the poll spelling and caps for CE


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I dont understand this hate towards Cubing Encoded. If people don't like Kevin's content, then they're more than welcome to not watch it, and given the alternation of upper and lower case I'm assuming you're being sarcastic?


Not watching Cubing Encoded's content doesn't make it any better so that sentence is nonsense. I don't watch Cubing Encoded and I don't like his content at all and I think that is completely justified.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 15, 2020)

seriously, i do watch his content, and i think it's very intertaining, i watch it when i am busy and tired


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Not watching Cubing Encoded's content doesn't make it any better so that sentence is nonsense. I don't watch Cubing Encoded and I don't like his content at all and I think that is completely justified.


It may be justifiable, but he makes _relatively _good content, and editing is nice. Some yters aren't even in frame


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> J Perm's content is getting worse and worse



In what way? Isn't this the same format as his unboxings he's been doing for years... This seems to me like an actually interesting video with a cube that is really unique?


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 15, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> In what way? Isn't this the same format as his unboxings he's been doing for years... This seems to me like an actually interesting video with a cube that is really unique?


I guess
EDIT: I cant believe only 3 people have voted TNL
#TeamTNL


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 15, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> In what way? Isn't this the same format as his unboxings he's been doing for years... This seems to me like an actually interesting video with a cube that is really unique?



Definitely agree. Just because the cube isnt as high-demand doesn't make the video bad. Also he hasn't changed anything in order to make this video. The problem with broader channels is that people wont like every video, which is why content from that Tom guy.. TL...TLN Cubing is great because he is at the top of his niche. What do you think.


----------



## Eamon (Dec 15, 2020)

TNL Cubing said:


> In what way? Isn't this the same format as his unboxings he's been doing for years... This seems to me like an actually interesting video with a cube that is really unique?


I agree but his tutorial videos are becoming less and less :C


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

Eamon said:


> I agree but his tutorial videos are becoming less and less :C


Not really


----------



## Eamon (Dec 15, 2020)

the dnf master said:


> Not really


in this last 10 videos, only 2 of them are for educational purposes


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Eamon said:


> in this last 10 videos, only 2 of them are for educational purposes


if he learns side events he could do so many more tutorials.
how to solve skewb,mega,squan,pyra, advanced methods,etc.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> if he learns side events he could do so many more tutorials.
> how to solve skewb,mega,squan,pyra, advanced methods,etc.


He already did a megaminx tutorial


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 15, 2020)

Okay this response was very overdue but here it is.

I've been watching this thread very closely since it was made and I've gathered a few important pointers that I think are definitely worth sharing. I will also share my thoughts on my top picks and will allow for anyone to counter anything I say in this message (that is what an argument/debate thread is for)

Lets talk about the name of the thread. Started off as a Debate and became an Argument thread. Very odd if you ask me, almost as if the creator got fed up of listening and making counter debates to people's points and decided it will become a platform to project their opinions of a certain YouCuber without listening and accepting the opinions of others.

This is an argument thread. Everyone is right and at the same time everyone is wrong, since judging YouCubers is heavily subjective. Fortunately this makes for good debates, since everyone will have varied opinions.

I compiled a quick report highlighting the main suspect of the thread in true Speed Cube Critic fashion:

*General Info*
*Name* - @hexacuber 
*Stats*:
*Eye Roll Rankings* - #1
*Meh Rankings* - #1
*Unpopular Opinion Ranking* - #1

*Hates*:
- Hates *JPerm*
- Hates *Cubing Encoded*
- Hates *SpeedCubeShop's Reviews*
- Hates *popular opinions

Likes:*
- Likes *CubeMaster*
- Didn't see much else

Overall a very impressive set of credentials if you ask me.

*Hates Popular Opinions*
I've noticed that you don't like popular opinions, evident when you claim you want "variety" in the thread, whilst ultimately bashing down this variety and shaping this into an anti-JPerm anti-Cubing Encoded thread.

Given the person making this thread not only consistently posts toxic opinions about fellow content creators in this tight-knit community, but also promotes these opinions and disrespects anyone that doesn't share this opinion. It's fine to not like someone, but to change their name to alternating caps in a poll (ie. Cubing Encoded) as if to mock them/promote your hatred towards them is simply childish and was not the initial purpose of this thread (that was merely one of the many examples, I'm happy to list more)

If you want to have a true argument in this thread, I would recommend giving reasons for the points you make and listen to those that share the opposite opinion to you and have reasonable discussion. Blatantly promoting hateful and unpopular opinions without any reasonable feedback as if to evoke some form of emotion in the thread is not the right thing to do. You are welcome to your opinion and if other people don't like it then listen to why this is the case.

Also, before you say something along the lines of "This is my thread and I decide etc etc etc" please consider that this thread is a community contribution and thus is owned by the community (cringy but true) so I am preparing for that argument in advance.

That's enough on hexacuber. There is plenty more that I had to say but wanted to avoid this becoming a hexacuber hate message so if he has anything to say then I am happy to talk further in a reasonable manner.

*Hot Topics*
- Cubing Encoded Quality
- JPerm's popularity
- CSH and his style of video
- I'll edit more in here (probably)

*Cubing Encoded*
Starting off with the most popular topic of the thread and that is Cubing Encoded. I personally am not a fan of the type of content he produces although there are over 100K people that are which is great. Cubing Encoded is what is known as a "variety" channel, where he makes content of a bunch of types and has built a general audience which likely only watch the videos of their interest (whether it be skits, reactions etc)

I agree in the sense that you don't know what to expect with his videos, and that can be a good thing. Kevin is clearly a very hard-working individual and his success is definitely well-deserved. Despite myself not being into the kind of content he creates (entertainment), I still show my appreciation towards his effort put into the channel by liking his videos every now and then and sometimes leaving a comment to show my support. He has been through a very difficult time as have many of us, and despite his financial difficulties, he still is a charitable individual with his line of merch, which I find extremely inspiring and really shows his personality. To say he "deserves negative points" or "is the worst" is definitely over the top.

*JPerm and "Simps"*
Okay first of all, "simp" is definitely the wrong word. If people all liked someone popular, are they now deemed simps? This is the biggest argument that is preventing this thread from becoming a truly open debate/argument thread. By dismissing popular opinions (ie. JPerm is good) only as a means to support your personal claims (ie. JPerm is overrated) is not the way to go.

So my opinions. Is JPerm overrated? Of course not! How can a content creator be "overrated"? Dylan's subscriber counts shows the number of people that are interested in his content and thus he is neither under or overrated. I once again go back to the "popular opinions" argument I made. An argument is not an argument if the person making the arguments is simply denying the fact that a popular opinion exists and is true in most cases.

There are hundreds of thousands of people that like his content and if that makes them simps then count me in #JPermSimpClub.

Oh, and people seem to be making arguments that JPerm is overshadowing other good content creators. This is obviously not the case and it is not as if JPerm is creating some sort of monopoly within the content creation space. He is simply doing what he does best and what people want to see and he now has the admiration of cubers from entry-level to world-class. He is not taking away from anyone, he is adding to the community valuable insight and knowledge.

Also, his recent unboxings are the same as they have always been, the claim for the MKBHD and Crystal 3x3 being a lower quality is probably based off the products being of lower demand and not his actual video quality.

These are the main two points I wanted to talk about (Cubing Encoded and JPerm) and if I keep talking this post will get way too long.

What do you guys think? If you disagree with anything I said, feel free to comment below and quote me on specific things and I will try to respond, or you can use the super mature method of eye-rolling this post without giving any counter arguments. Entirely up to you.




Spoiler: Quick Summary (for those on a busy schedule)



Overall
- Most hateful/counter productive claims coming from creator of thread
- Community-owned thread, everyone entitled to opinion and no one deserves an "eye roll"
- Creator using thread as a way of promoting his hatred to JPerm and Cubing Encoded specifically

My Opinions
- Don't watch Cubing Encoded but admire his determination
- JPerm viewers are not "simps"



Coming Soon:
My top picks (I didn't want this message to be too long)
Zain


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Okay this response was very overdue but here it is.
> 
> I've been watching this thread very closely since it was made and I've gathered a few important pointers that I think are definitely worth sharing. I will also share my thoughts on my top picks and will allow for anyone to counter anything I say in this message (that is what an argument/debate thread is for)
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. Also the longest block of text I have read all of on SS. I don't love CE's content, but I actually am subbed to him. Jperm as well. I like both channels, but I don't like their most recent content. (that SS 12X12 rubber band vid was good tho.) I know this wasn't directed toward me,@hexacuber but I definitely see your point.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Thank you for this. Also the longest block of text I have read all of on SS. I don't love CE's content, but I actually am subbed to him. Jperm as well. I like both channels, but I don't like their most recent content. (that SS 12X12 rubber band vid was good tho.) I know this wasn't directed toward me,@hexacuber but I definitely see your point.


its wall of text, not block of text. Just saying.


----------



## qwr (Dec 15, 2020)

Wow. idk why you put so much text into this Zain. 
Stanley Chapel seems to have some criticisms for J Perm, namely he makes tutorials on things he doesn't understand really, in particular roux and 3bld. So because J perm is good at 3x3 fundamentals, then people watching him will think he's an expert at roux and 3-style.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> Wow. idk why you put so much text into this Zain.
> Stanley Chapel seems to have some criticisms for J Perm, namely he makes tutorials on things he doesn't understand really, in particular roux and 3bld. So because J perm is good at 3x3 fundamentals, then people watching him will think he's an expert at roux and 3-style.


He is sub 11 roux and pretty good at 3 style. in his vid on how to get faster at roux, he suggests people's channels who use roux in the description, saying that his opinion is not the general authority.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> He is sub 11 roux and pretty good at 3 style. in his vid on how to get faster at roux, he suggests people's channels who use roux in the description, saying that his opinion is not the general authority.


he also suggests watching other peoples example solves too, for more help.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 15, 2020)

qwr said:


> Wow. idk why you put so much text into this Zain.
> Stanley Chapel seems to have some criticisms for J Perm, namely he makes tutorials on things he doesn't understand really, in particular roux and 3bld. So because J perm is good at 3x3 fundamentals, then people watching him will think he's an expert at roux and 3-style.



I tend to put a lot of text into things. When I start writing I usually don't stop until I hit a few thousand words. It's why I started out with written reviews.
JPerm only ever does basic tutorials for things he has basic knowledge on, and advanced tutorials for those he has advanced knowledge on. I think Scapel's main point is how some people refuse to watch content other than that of JPerm. Some people decide that JPerm will become their only source and those are the people that begin to assume things.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I tend to put a lot of text into things. When I start writing I usually don't stop until I hit a few thousand words. It's why I started out with written reviews.
> JPerm only ever does basic tutorials for things he has basic knowledge on, and advanced tutorials for those he has advanced knowledge on. I think Scapel's main point is how some people refuse to watch content other than that of JPerm. Some people decide that JPerm will become their only source and those are the people that begin to assume things.


well, once you see a jperm vid, you gotta click fast lol
hes just a great youtuber.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

Nir1213 needs help!! said:


> well, once you see a jperm vid, you gotta click fast lol
> hes just a great youtuber.


that is irrelevant to the topic.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I tend to put a lot of text into things. When I start writing I usually don't stop until I hit a few thousand words. It's why I started out with written reviews.
> JPerm only ever does basic tutorials for things he has basic knowledge on, and advanced tutorials for those he has advanced knowledge on. I think Scapel's main point is how some people refuse to watch content other than that of JPerm. Some people decide that JPerm will become their only source and those are the people that begin to assume things.


Scalpel's main point was that JPerm was talking about things that he didn't understand (Idk if he does now), specifically floating, and therefore spread false information to a very big audience.


----------



## ExplosiveCubing (Dec 15, 2020)

hexacuber said:


> Before you tell me "Hexacuber, all YouCubers are good in their own way!", let me point out that this thread is hopefully going to be mostly talking about which YouCubers are best for which subject. For example: we could argue about who has the best unboxing videos, who has the best tutorials/tips for Roux, best BLD channel, etc
> 
> have fun ig
> 
> ...


Yeah cube master is SOOOO good for squan. JPERM unboxing and reviews are the best, as well as his M2 tutorial.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Scalpel's main point was that JPerm was talking about things that he didn't understand (Idk if he does now), specifically floating, and therefore spread false information to a very big audience.


Oh, I had not seen the vid where he talked about floating. I tend to look toward people for tutorials in a specific area of expertise.(Kian for roux, Jack Cai and Jake Klassen for 3BLD)


----------



## Tabe (Dec 16, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Scalpel's main point was that JPerm was talking about things that he didn't understand (Idk if he does now), specifically floating, and therefore spread false information to a very big audience.


Stanley was off-base with his criticism of JPerm. He basically resented that JPerm was presenting simplified versions of stuff and it blew up from there.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 16, 2020)

I don't want to say its a maturity issue, but I think part of the problem is that some members don't understand that their opinion of a youtuber doesn't apply to everyone. Just because they don't like their personality, or video topics, or methods, does not mean that others feel the same way. 

It is extremely frustrating to be reading a topic and to have people commenting and putting others down or making fun of the YouTuber just so they can try and vomit out their opinion in yet another off topic post.


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

But it's funny


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

hehe. @ottozing voted for himself. Also can we get some more votes for nathan wilson? He is the best modding channel. prove me wrong


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Also can we get some more votes for nathan wilson? He is the best *modding* channel. prove me wrong


That doesn't necessarily mean people think he's in the top 3 overall cubing channels.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That doesn't necessarily mean people think he's in the top 3 overall cubing channels.


I was just promoting him. I agree, but I would think more people would like him.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I was just promoting him. I agree, but I would think more people would like him.


The problem is many cubers are new to the world of modding, and there are many more speedsolvers than modders. His content is cool to watch but many will not understand what he is doing. His content is pretty impressive though.


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

What I have learned from Nathan Wilson is that "traditional modding" (by cutting and filling existing puzzles) is extremely labor intensive. 
If I ever started modding, it would be little things or with 3D printing like Oskar does now.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> What I have learned from Nathan Wilson is that "traditional modding" (by cutting and filling existing puzzles) is extremely labor intensive.


eh. it is somewhat labor intensive, but if you have the right power tools it can be less bad. You need to do a lot of hand sanding, but I can zone out and listen to music while I do it, so it's not that bad.


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

@hexacuber you forgot the greatest channel of them all: *EZCubing*

Creator of excellent original content like this that has 12M views






and this








funnily enough one of my favorite Cubing Encoded videos is an old "content cop" when he actually calls out EZCubing
I can't even find the video now but he has become the very thing he swore to destroy


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> @hexacuber you forgot the greatest channel of them all: *EZCubing*
> 
> Creator of excellent original content like this that has 12M views
> 
> ...


I found this video: 




BrodyTheCuber in the comments is asking him to make a Content Cop of EZ Cubing but I couldn't find the content cop. My guess is he deleted it.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 16, 2020)

Oh well I found Cubing Encoded talking about making the content cop video and also saying that he has bad content


----------



## Tabe (Dec 16, 2020)

qwr said:


> really? on his more recent videos the comment section seems fine.


Yeah. CBC didn't exactly respond well to criticism so his comments section would often devolve into a mess.


----------



## qwr (Dec 16, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Yeah. CBC didn't exactly respond well to criticism so his comments section would often devolve into a mess.


His channel is a very thorough source for info on older puzzles, along with Thrawst / early JRCuber / cyoubx. I'm sad to see him go but according to his IG he's still cubing which is nice.


----------



## TNL Cubing (Dec 16, 2020)

Eamon said:


> in this last 10 videos, only 2 of them are for educational purposes



Wouldn't you say at least 4-6 of them are? I understand what you mean though.. obviously people can't continue making the exact same content forever. However, i just randomly picked 10 videos from 10 months ago... and only 4-6 of them are strictly educational as well.. Maybe overall it's decreased, and clearly you like his tutorials more than other videos, and that makes sense! I think it's cool he's trying new things and evolving though, especially considering he really can't cover too many more topics.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 17, 2020)

qwr said:


> His channel is a very thorough source for info on older puzzles, along with Thrawst / early JRCuber / cyoubx. I'm sad to see him go but according to his IG he's still cubing which is nice.


That's true. He's got some rare and crazy stuff on there, like a million Traiphum puzzles.


----------



## qwr (Dec 17, 2020)

Tabe said:


> That's true. He's got some rare and crazy stuff on there, like a million Traiphum puzzles.


what's more fascinating to me is his prototype puzzles sent to him early by Calvin of Calvin's puzzles. he probably has some really rare dayan puzzles in there


----------



## carcass (Dec 17, 2020)

i haven't watched cubing encoded in ages, so I don't understand all the hate


----------



## qwr (Dec 17, 2020)

carcass said:


> i haven't watched cubing encoded in ages, so I don't understand all the hate


then watch ONE video of his and come back when you've done so


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2020)

I appreciate Z3 because his videos are very high effort and so unique - who would've thought of solving a cube while hiking up a mountain - and he also keeps the spirit of traditional cube modding alive with these fun and ridiculous cube mods


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> I appreciate Z3 because his videos are very high effort and so unique - who would've thought of solving a cube while hiking up a mountain - and he also keeps the spirit of traditional cube modding alive with these fun and ridiculous cube mods


Yeah, I think that this mod is one of the coolest he's ever made.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 19, 2020)

As I already learnt lots of stuff I like something more entertaining to watch instead of tutorials, but when i was learning I would consume every badmephisto video

nowadays I like to watch cubers like asmallskitten, tingman, can chris solve, themaoisha and other random stuff

I don't like to watch what is trending

but yeah, I almost never watch cube related stuff


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 19, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> As I already learnt lots of stuff I like something more entertaining to watch instead of tutorials, but when i was learning I would consume every badmephisto video
> 
> nowadays I like to watch cubers like asmallskitten, tingman, can chris solve, themaoisha and other random stuff
> 
> ...


asmallkitten is now renamed "Phil Yu". Definitely some good choices there.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> asmallkitten is now renamed "Phil Yu". Definitely some good choices there.



Oh, is that what I saw? I figured it was just a different channel by Phil. Too bad


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 24, 2020)

Who is ur favourite youcuber?
Mines Jperm and Cubehead


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 24, 2020)

Cyoubx, because of his awesome projects


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 24, 2020)

carcass said:


> i haven't watched cubing encoded in ages, so I don't understand all the hate


yeah but he doesnt rlly post nowadays


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> yeah but he doesnt rlly post nowadays



CE posts daily videos


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> CE posts daily videos


he hasn't been lately.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> he hasn't been lately.


----------



## Milominx (Dec 24, 2020)

I like SCR.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 24, 2020)

Milominx said:


> I like SCR.


He's nice but his videos are not concise.


----------



## cuber Q (Dec 25, 2020)

Can i put my own hat in the ring for a more science based approach to magnetic cube videos? with experiments and diagrams etc...? not all my videos are like it, but it's just the way i am with anything so basically my channel will be fun normal stuff with indepth sciencey takes too.
for example:
1) here is my take on the GAN 11 pro: with some awesome 250fps shots of the insane turn corrections (core magnets etc)




2) here is an older video trying to measure the real difference magnets make in a cube. I hope to expand this to all the magnetic cubes i own now (quite a few more).




have a great holidays everyone o/


----------



## qwr (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm gonna be honest. SpeedCubeReview is knowledgeable and has many reviews but his videos are kinda long-winded and boring.

Also looks like no one likes Cube Solve Hero either. His videos are kinda overdone and uninformative.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 30, 2020)

@Alex Davison did @HexaCuber get merged with you? I didn't know you were the same person!


----------



## CandrealX Cubing (Dec 30, 2020)

My personal favourites are Brodythecuber, cyoubx, Z3CUBING, Critical Cubing and a lot more. I hate Cubing Encoded because he ruined EZ Cubing's life.
My favourite channels with less subscribers are Ram Thakkar, Owen Morrison, Micah Morrison, CubeRazn and Cube Master.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 8, 2021)

I'd like to bring something up that I've noticed about CubeHead's channel recently. Does anyone else feel like he's starting to try to target more of a child audience? I mean, he started with relatively straight to the point videos that were mostly review and challenges, and he still does that content but I see him throwing in more heavily-edited "funny" clips to the videos. Just my observation. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 8, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> I'd like to bring something up that I've noticed about CubeHead's channel recently. Does anyone else feel like he's starting to try to target more of a child audience? I mean, he started with relatively straight to the point videos that were mostly review and challenges, and he still does that content but I see him throwing in more heavily-edited "funny" clips to the videos. Just my observation. What does everyone else think?


Eh, he uses some strong language in a few of his videos so I’d probably have to disagree. Plus, if your looking for that kind of review content speedcubereview is probably what you’d enjoy


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 8, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> I'd like to bring something up that I've noticed about CubeHead's channel recently. Does anyone else feel like he's starting to try to target more of a child audience? I mean, he started with relatively straight to the point videos that were mostly review and challenges, and he still does that content but I see him throwing in more heavily-edited "funny" clips to the videos. Just my observation. What does everyone else think?



He seems to be becoming more confident on YouTube. There's probably a lot of pressure on him now to bring something that's entertaining and keeps your attention, so that's what probably explains the jokes/pattern interrupts.

Also, yeesh, I thought this thread died. Guess it's back.


----------



## Future (Jun 8, 2021)

j perm isn't overrated AT ALL. he makes the best tutorials and I have him to thank for basically everything i know about cubing


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 8, 2021)

Future said:


> j perm isn't overrated AT ALL... I have him to thank for basically everything i know about cubing


Continues to overate Jperm


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 8, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Continues to overate Jperm


I don't see how his personal thanks to JPerm for the knowledge he's learnt is overrating JPerm in any way.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 8, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I don't see how his personal thanks to JPerm for the knowledge he's learnt is overrating JPerm in any way.


Jperm is definitely one of the best "Youcubers" out there but it's a very bad idea to get all, or basically all your resources from one place.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 8, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Eh, he uses some strong language in a few of his videos so I’d probably have to disagree. Plus, if your looking for that kind of review content speedcubereview is probably what you’d enjoy


yeah he threw some that's what she said jokes in the last vid I saw
don't know if it was targeted to kids


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 8, 2021)

I enjoy Brody's videos the most. Consistent quality, always unique and original.

Also, I believe KADtheCuber is the most underrated channel. He doesn't even have 5k subs and he's one of my favorite channels.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 8, 2021)

I really like CubeHead, but I do agree that he should cut down on the inappropriate jokes in his videos, which are for sure watched by kids. I feel like he mentions "69" in almost all of his videos which is nor mature nor responsible of him.

My favourite youtuber to watch is actually Z3Cubing. I like his variety of videos on a ton of different aspects of cubing, and I just always find him entertaining.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 8, 2021)

Dang it @Filipe Teixeira that's my first "meh" reaction received.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 8, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Dang it @Filipe Teixeira that's my first "meh" reaction received.


life ain't easy


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 8, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> My favourite youtuber to watch is actually Z3Cubing. I like his variety of videos on a ton of different aspects of cubing, and I just always find him entertaining.


I have to agree with that. He puts so much effort and time into every single video, too. Like seriously, climbing mountains while solving a cube? Destroying massive cubes in slow motion? I feel like he deserves more attention for what he does.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 9, 2021)

Tingman is a good youcuber if you want something entertaining and family-friendly, my favorite video of his is definitely his how to solve a square 1. He explains the algorithms really clearly and makes them easy to understand. It helped me a lot when I wanted to learn how to solve it for the first time. So he's in my #3 spot.Very underated


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 9, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Tingman is a good youcuber if you want something entertaining, but family-friendly, my favorite video of his is definitely his how to solve a square 1. He explains the algorithms really clearly and makes them easy to understand. It helped me a lot when I wanted to learn how to solve it for the first time. So he's in my #3 spot.Very underated


I agree that Tingman is great. But 141k subs doesn't imply that he's "underrated"


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 9, 2021)

I think J-perm is the most popular because he not only appeals to us as speedcubers many of his videos are appealong to noobs and people whoare just looking for basic cube info


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 10, 2021)

you obviously forgot about the best youcuber, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe3PuUCjh1fNxRFFmjbMSCw

Cubastic


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 10, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> you obviously forgot about the best youcuber, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCe3PuUCjh1fNxRFFmjbMSCw
> 
> Cubastic


I agree that CUBASTIC is a very cool youtuber, but I'm not sure if his channel qualifies as a cubing channel. It's more about him having fun solving a ton of puzzles, most of them not being rubik's cubes.


----------



## LBr (Jun 10, 2021)

Future said:


> j perm isn't overrated AT ALL. he makes the best tutorials and I have him to thank for basically everything i know about cubing


Damn, that labrador always wins me over. Btw J perm isn't the bad guy, he just makes quality content and mostly very good tutorials that basically no one can do as good as him. @Smiles


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

this channel has pretty good and entertaining content
too bad he quit youtube



https://www.youtube.com/user/haribo41296



this cube modding youtube channel is very entertaning too

EDIT: I found him it on the poll now...


https://www.youtube.com/user/NerdBubblegum


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 5, 2021)

R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'



abunickabhi said:


> U' L2 F U' M U' M' U2 F' L2 U .


is that a 5-style algorithm?


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> U' L2 F U' M U' M' U2 F' L2 U .


Why do you also say things like that at the end of your post


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 5, 2021)

Are we really leaving out the greatest cubing skit lord in history, Mr. @ColorfulPockets?


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 5, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> is that a 5-style algorithm?


Yes its a 5-cycle from the UF buffer


MJbaka said:


> Why do you also say things like that at the end of your post


They are cases from the algset called 5-style which is used in blindsolving the 3x3 faster.


----------



## GodCubing (Aug 7, 2021)

Deleted member 55877 said:


> who has the best tutorials/tips for Roux... channel, etc





Deleted member 55877 said:


> Cube Master has the best squan videos. Change my mind
> 
> Also J Perm is seriously overated


Literally none of them use roux, and you are right on both accounts. JPerm was good when his videos were about helping people, but recently he has made less helpful videos, and more videos that are just for views, eg. Unboxings, challenges, etc.


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 7, 2021)

GodCubing said:


> but recently he has made less helpful videos, and more videos that are just for views, eg. Unboxings, challenges, etc.


I mean... just because videos aren't helpful, doesnt mean theyre just for views or that theyre bad. A cubing video doesn't have to be a tutorial to be good content, and while im not really into unboxings, challenges and other entertainment-type videos are personally my favorite kind of cubing content. I'm not even saying this as a J Perm stan or anything, hes not even in my top 5 YouCubers, but i really like the challenge videos from people like CubeHead.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 7, 2021)

I find it strange that @cyoubx hasn't been active since reaching his current message score...


----------



## Waffles (Aug 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I find it strange that @cyoubx hasn't been active since reaching his current message score...


seems a little *SUS*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

anyone please react the post above with one "Meh" so we could have every single reaction in that post XD


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> anyone please react the post above with one "Meh" so we could have every single reaction in that post XD


Ok done, now the post up there seems a little sus


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Ok done, now the post up there seems a little sus


thanks!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

Waffles said:


> seems a little *SUS*


The first post in the forums to get all reactions?


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> The first post in the forums to get all reactions?


Yes and I was the last one (reacted with meh)


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

We might have become legends.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

We might be in a history book for that.


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> We might be in a history book for that.


In the high school textbook of the next generation
Unit 1 Section 1
"Make sure you remember the following notable users on speedsolving.com"
@Waffles - First person to have a post with all reactions
@Melvintnh327 - Person who recognized the glory in @Waffles post
@LukasCubes - Last person to react to @Waffles legendary post
@hellocubers - person who suggested this to be in a history textbook


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 13, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> In the high school textbook of the next generation
> Unit 1 Section 1
> "Make sure you remember the following notable users on speedsolving.com"
> @Waffles - First person to have a post with all reactions
> ...


Is that actually the first post that has every single reaction? How could we even fact-check this without going through the whole forum?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> In the high school textbook of the next generation
> Unit 1 Section 1
> "Make sure you remember the following notable users on speedsolving.com"
> @Waffles - First person to have a post with all reactions
> ...


Unit 1 Section 2
"We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it
And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching but you're too shy to say it
Inside we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you
Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye"


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Is that actually the first post that has every single reaction? How could we even fact-check this without going through the whole forum?


If I had a screen recorder I could make that a series on my yt channel but I don't because Amazon removed the only good screen recorder from the Appstore.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> We might be in a history book for that.


Honestly, there should be a thread for all the legendary happenings in this forum to be written.
Hmmmmm....


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Honestly, there should be a thread for all the legendary happenings in this forum to be written.
> Hmmmmm....


On it


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> On it


Tell me when your ready


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

I finished and its up there.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I finished and its up there.


Where?


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Where?


New posts


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Where?


Home page of the site, should currently be the 2nd thread listed


----------



## Waffles (Aug 13, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> In the high school textbook of the next generation
> Unit 1 Section 1
> "Make sure you remember the following notable users on speedsolving.com"
> @Waffles - First person to have a post with all reactions
> ...


You for being the first person to mention the same user 3 times in the same post


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Just in case this goes in the book I want to sound smart.
> 
> I strongly object to your absolutely preposterous assumption of what would presumably be inserted into historically accurate literary textbooks taught to the youth of future generations in a secondary high school educational setting. In your statement you make multiple points on why certain individuals should partake in the earning, that is receiving glory for themselves, for the work in which has been achieved to bring the post we are partaking in a mindfully physiological discussion. You somehow conveniently omit myself who was the very first on to express my emotion thru an emoticon. I also had the initial post on the profile of the Speed Solving forums member @Waffles, not to be confused with fellow forum member @waffle=ijm which gained the attention of multiple members of this website to react with unique emoticons that had not been put into use previous to the moment. I am submitting my humble request to be included in the ranks of members making it possible.
> 
> tl;dr: Are you really going to not read the post I just made. lazy.


am I the only one who read that whole sentence?


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 13, 2021)

Ok, here’s something I’ve been thinking recently:

Brian Sun, Cube for Speed and other alg YouTubers have been starting to over-engineer algs. Don’t get me wrong, they show off some really good algs sometimes but when they try to create the most “optimal” alg, it just becomes unrealistic in a real solve. Thoughts?


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 13, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Ok, here’s something I’ve been thinking recently:
> 
> Brian Sun, Cube for Speed and other alg YouTubers have been starting to over-engineer algs. Don’t get me wrong, they show off some really good algs sometimes but when they try to create the most “optimal” alg, it just becomes unrealistic in a real solve. Thoughts?


Yeah this is a thing. The most major turn off for zoomer is that they're typically far riskier than the standard or boomer equivalent. "too risky" has been a critique of Brian Sun from the start


----------



## ruffleduck (Aug 13, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Ok, here’s something I’ve been thinking recently:
> 
> Brian Sun, Cube for Speed and other alg YouTubers have been starting to over-engineer algs. Don’t get me wrong, they show off some really good algs sometimes but when they try to create the most “optimal” alg, it just becomes unrealistic in a real solve. Thoughts?


As an alg "engineer" myself, I take risk into account when choosing algs to use. If an alg isn't good in a solve, it isn't optimal for speedsolving. Something I'd like to point out though, is that there are two types of risk. 1. "subjective risk" you didn't practice the alg enough / you have bad turning 2. "objective risk" the alg itself is difficult.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 27, 2022)

Thoughts on the CFS controversy?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 27, 2022)

CodingCuber said:


> Thoughts on the CFS controversy?
> View attachment 18544
> View attachment 18545
> View attachment 18546
> ...


I'm fed up with him. Not having original content, posting hate, plus the brian sun thing a while back.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jan 27, 2022)

Sounds like an absolute airhead/jerk. Glad I never watched him. His low-quality content never interested me and it seems like he's a low-quality person. CubeHead and Jperm should not give cubing youtube a bad rep. This is what needs to be stopped. Totally unaceptable.


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I'm fed up with him. Not having original content, posting hate, plus the brian sun thing a while back.


I find his English kinda hard to understand. I'm only interested in hardware reviews anyway which weren't that unique. (If I can toot my own horn, I try not to make all my videos as generic unboxings...)


----------



## Garf (Jan 27, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Sounds like an absolute airhead/jerk. Glad I never watched him. His low-quality content never interested me and it seems like he's a low-quality person. CubeHead and Jperm should not give cubing youtube a bad rep. This is what needs to be stopped. Totally unaceptable.


Your statement contradicts itself.
His content isn't the best work, but I never knew his dark side...


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 27, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Sounds like an absolute airhead/jerk. Glad I never watched him. His low-quality content never interested me and it seems like he's a low-quality person.


Yes I noticed it. His videos are never original: he copied all the other famous YouCubers. Basically none of his posts are from his own ideas; watching his videos you understand that he doesn't care at all about quality. He does it for views and subscribers, but he is exagerrating. He literally copied from himself sometimes: scrolling down to see his videos/shorts once in a while I see the same videos. Even not considering his hate and the various episodes when he said bad things, I'd say he's still very disrespectful. And when I saw his version of "have you ever heard of the oops method?" (It's not his version, it's literally the EXACT same as Jperm's but with worse English)...Saying that his videos are not original is actually a compliment.
I unsubscribed a long time ago, when I understood all this.


----------



## itzwoyingg (Jan 27, 2022)

Jperm = King


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Yes I noticed it. His videos are never original: he copied all the other famous YouCubers. Basically none of his posts are from his own ideas; watching his videos you understand that he doesn't care at all about quality. He does it for views and subscribers, but he is exagerrating. He literally copied from himself sometimes: scrolling down to see his videos/shorts once in a while I see the same videos. Even not considering his hate and the various episodes when he said bad things, I'd say he's still very disrespectful. And when I saw his version of "have you ever heard of the oops method?" (It's not his version, it's literally the EXACT same as Jperm's but with worse English)...Saying that his videos are not original is actually a compliment.
> I unsubscribed a long time ago, when I understood all this.


How many channels have original content tho? For most smaller channels, solves, algs, and unboxings make up the bulk of content. I'm just amazed he managed to grow all the way to 60k subs.


----------



## bulkocuber (Jan 27, 2022)

qwr said:


> How many channels have original content tho? For most smaller channels, solves, algs, and unboxings make up the bulk of content.


Few channels have original content; however, in "cube for speed", the combination of 
- not original content
- hate and offenses
- caring only about views/other numbers
- lack of engagement
- [Other things]
is just unacceptable. 

His offenses can really make people feel bad, I don't know if he realised it but I think so (because of how he has done it with some people on live). Or perhaps he thinks they're just ""jokes"" and people will laugh at them; this would be even worse imo.

We can't do much against this (I think?), the world will always have people like this (in general, not just in cubing). The best we can do is ignore them, and they will get bored.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 27, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> I'm fed up with him. Not having original content, posting hate, plus the brian sun thing a while back.


can you explain what exactly happened? and what's the brian sun thing? i don't have yt access


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jan 27, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> can you explain what exactly happened? and what's the brian sun thing? i don't have yt access


read the above post


----------



## Swagrid (Jan 27, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Few channels have original content;


Alright let's try to spin this around.

Original content in the cubing scene is difficult to find, so what youcubers do you guys know of who make good, unique content? Personally, my mind jumps to Blobinati Cuber for making engaging, interesting videos about more niche parts of cubing.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jan 27, 2022)

Tingman and JPerm and SpeedCubeReview are the only ones I don't find irritating after awhile. 

Maybe I'm just lowkey but some of the YouCubers are way too hyper for me. 

Tingman, JPerm and SpeedCubeReview are all low key. Never feels like they're shouting like a used car salesmen. 

Plus they're good, informative, and oftentimes funny in sort of a dry, witty way. 

Maybe younger folk like the hyper guys but I can't get into it.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 27, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Tingman and JPerm and SpeedCubeReview are the only ones I don't find irritating after awhile.
> 
> Maybe I'm just lowkey but some of the YouCubers are way too hyper for me.
> 
> ...


I like those one's too, i'm just wondering if you like z3Cubing


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 27, 2022)

I also enjoy cuborithms a lot.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Jan 27, 2022)

Flowkap said:


> I also enjoy cuborithms a lot.


yeah, in one of his most recent videos he said that he hopes to get to 500k by the end of the year, at first i laughed, but he's gained like, 20k subs in a month


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Maybe I'm just lowkey but some of the YouCubers are way too hyper for me.


You would enjoy my channel then. You might even fall asleep.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jan 27, 2022)

Puzzlerr said:


> I like those one's too, i'm just wondering if you like z3Cubing



he's ok. I've seen his videos and didn't immediately turn them off. CrazyBadCuber has (had?) some good videos, the BeardedCuber has some good videos. 

There's a lot of people making decent videos. 

There's a bunch that are making obnoxious ones, too.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> Maybe I'm just lowkey but some of the YouCubers are way too hyper for me.


The reason behind the high energy we typically see from most YouTubers (even those outside of cubing) is due to the competition for attention. Viewers on YouTube have the ability to move onto a new video at the click of a button, and that has meant that people are competing for the viewers attention and retention by ensuring the videos have energy and enthusiasm. Podcasts are usually the place to go if you want something low-key and laid-back.


qwr said:


> How many channels have original content tho? For most smaller channels, solves, algs, and unboxings make up the bulk of content. I'm just amazed he managed to grow all the way to 60k subs.


No content on YouTube or any other social platform is completely "original". Every idea comes from making connections between 2 or more existing things, and the chances of someone producing something that has not been inspired by any external stimulus is practically impossible. CubeRazn is clearly inspired by Beluga for example, and whilst his videos may not be completely original (he uses the same sound effects and editing style as Beluga), he has made the connection between Beluga's Discord chat-style narratives and cubing, and therefore he's made something somewhat unique.

Due to survivorship bias, a lot of what we see are unboxings, reviews and algorithms, but I'm sure there's a few golden channels out there that are "breaking the mould" so to speak. If they happen to be reading this message, comment your channel below, I'd be interested in checking it out.

As we've already established, there's certain channels that go from "taking inspiration" to completely ripping off, where they don't make any new connections between content they like and any other area of inspiration. With the nature of TikTok and YouTube Shorts, YouCubers are being rewarded for copying others. I've probably seen a *"Most Satisfying Rubik's Cube Transition"* or *"The Class vs The Homework vs...." *video from about 10 or more different YouTube Shorts creators, where none of the videos are truly unique.

I'm personally on the hunt for creators within the cubing sphere that have content that is so unique, it is difficult to replicate. I think a lot of cubing videos are so easy to replicate and "rip-off" and what we hopefully plan on doing over the next few months is making cubing videos that are impossible to replicate and take inspiration from areas unrelated to cubing.

In terms of what I watch, I have a separate account which I am subbed to no cubing channels at all as well as a cubing account which I'm subbed to only cubing channels. I tend to spend most of my time in the one with no cubing channels because that's where I tend to take inspiration/see original refreshing content.

When I do watch cubers, it's usually those that express their personality, because personality isn't something you can replicate if you were to "rip-off" a video. Unfortunately a lot of YouCubers tend to "hide behind the screen" and try to hide their originality by saying or doing things that every other YouCuber is doing because it has proven success.


----------



## qwr (Jan 28, 2022)

Zain_A24 said:


> If they happen to be reading this message, comment your channel below, I'd be interested in checking it out.


I have mostly generic videos but I am proud of my few "modding" videos which is an older genre of video.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Jan 28, 2022)

oh remembered another one: Cube Solve Hero

I don't really learn anything, but his editing style is so good that his videos are fun to watch.


----------



## qwr (Sep 5, 2022)

Nathan Wilson is back but on a much smaller channel


----------



## Taffy23 (Sep 5, 2022)

What about speedcubereview?


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 4, 2022)

YOU DIDNT PUT COLORFUL POCKETS!!!! HES LIKE TOP 5!


----------



## Qzinator (Dec 4, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> YOU DIDNT PUT COLORFUL POCKETS!!!! HES LIKE TOP 5!


This thread peaked about two years ago, a lot of youcubers nowadays were not a thing back then


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 4, 2022)

Colorful pockets is a 10 year old channel…


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 4, 2022)

@ColorfulPockets on Tapatalk, don’t you agree.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 5, 2022)

Cubing YouTube has evolved a lot since this thread started. The "arguments" in this thread have since been shown to be invalid and most people just came here to share their blind hate and laugh about people way more successful then they'll ever be.


----------



## OldSwiss (Dec 5, 2022)

My Favourites are JPerm and Tingman.

Cubehead used to be good but got very commercial in the last time. I know he does it professional and has to earn money with it but some of his latest videos just feel like a long advertisement with some cubing between.
I still like his channel and watch his videos but I hope for a little bit less ads and more cubing in the next videos

TheCubicle had some very nice videos, featuring Tymon, Max and other cubers they are sponsoring.
Like this one with Tymon





Also Speedcubedb, had some very cool videos in the last time.
It's not one if the big cubing channels but Gil puts a lot of effort in it. 
In this Interactive Competition some pros with different solving styles do the same scrambe and then they are compared and analyzed




This was one of the best youtube videos i've seen recently. It has only 4000 views but you should definitly see it ;-)


----------



## LBr (Dec 5, 2022)

Idm Tingman as a person but as a cuber he can rlly annoy me as his knowledge is appallingly bad. Not bc he’s dumb he’s actually quite smart but he just never checks his terminology before making a damn vid


----------

